# bobcat sbx240 blower fan



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

does anyone have a source for a sxb240 bobcat blower fan other than a bobcat dealer?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

You could probably get one made at a machine shop.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mike S;1391299 said:


> You could probably get one made at a machine shop.


tried that, more than a new one....


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

rich414;1390426 said:


> does anyone have a source for a sxb240 bobcat blower fan other than a bobcat dealer?


What happened? I have that same blower, and the worst we did was bent back one of the blade tips (that was from a brick I believe).

Thats some thick steel to bend!


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

edgeair;1404763 said:


> What happened? I have that same blower, and the worst we did was bent back one of the blade tips (that was from a brick I believe).
> 
> Thats some thick steel to bend!


EDGEAIR
Here is a blower fan from a bobcat ?? blower, the fan is 18" ours is 24". The guy gave me this fan to try and rebuild, but it was not the same diameter, he said that he blows snow from gravel driveways and their subdivision main roads. this is the 4th fan that he has replaces. My fan has never bent this bad. can you imagine how inefficient this fan was. I place the fan of a wheel balancer and it was SO out of balanced, I told the guy that he might want to invest in rebuild kit for the fan motor... I blow a 4 mile asphalt road once or twice a year. I am guessing the fan blades are bending from the ice chunks that are scraped from the road and pushed to the edge. I used the blower in December to blow the snow that slid from the roof of the barn, I bent one of the blades doing this. There was a lot of ice in the snow. The steel is THIN on the Bobcat blower fans. If you look at the fans on the FFC blower (ebay) or Erskin blowers, they are 3/8" thick with the hub ½" thick. Here is a youtube link to me blowing the main road, it takes 14-18hrs to widen the road.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

thats interesting. I have never calipered the thickness of my blades, but they sure are not 3/8 like you say the others are. 

Curious, what is a new fan cost?

The local machine shop here builds snowblowers, I'm curious what they would charge to build a bobcat fan. I might take it down to him and see what he can do.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

edgeair;1404956 said:


> Curious, what is a new fan cost?.


that was a month ago, I believe the cost was $460 to $520 depending on the bobcat dealer. Erskin was way less for their 24" fan, which will NOT fit


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

wow. looks like i might have to take a drive over to my mach shop and get him to quote me. I am sure he would build one for less than that, and likely cheaper for 2 if you are interested. I just bought an 8' PTO HEAVY duty blower complete with hydraulics on chute and tipper and a segmented chute from him for $4300, well less than the commercial units and his is much better built.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

I am interested! let me know what you find out


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

I took my fan into my machine shop today. Dropped it off around 9, picked it up all fixed by 4. They just cut off the 1/4" bobcat blades and made up new heavier blades and welded them onto the original disc, and made up new gussets that support the blades further out to the edge. All in all it seems much more substantial than the original fan. 

Cost is going to be less than $150 parts and all labour. If you can cut and weld, I had them write down the measurements off mine and he said that the cost to make up new blades and gussets would be around $50, and you could install them yourself onto your own disc. He figured he would be able to make a complete new unit for around $200-250 parts and labour. 

I took some pictures of the new fan installed, it looks much nicer than the original one. I don't have them with me, but I will see about uploading them sometime.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I was thinking Bobcat blowers are made by QuickTach/Erskine.
http://www.quickattach.com/
http://www.erskineattachments.com/


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

thats the way to go,the beefier the better to hold up you should try to get a spare so no downtime.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

I am attaching some pics of my repaired fan. I wish I had taken some before I installed it into the machine as the pics are kind of dark. I didn't bother painting it either as we had to put it into service right away.

The new 3/8 blades should outlast the originals by far. Also we increased the size of the supporting gussets and moved them more outboard to help prevent the "curling" tendency of the stock blades.

I don't think the extra weight will be significant and shouldn't be hard on the drive motor for start up compared to the stock fan. The circular back plate is the most significant part of the piece anyways, the blades are light compared to it (its 3/8").

My machine shop guy took the measurements and made a pattern so if anyone needs one made up in the future we can take it off mine (we would have to verify your measurements are the same).


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

The new fan in my blower. 4 years of commercial work will make your blower look like mine does too


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Snowzilla;1422357 said:


> I was thinking Bobcat blowers are made by QuickTach/Erskine.
> http://www.quickattach.com/
> http://www.erskineattachments.com/


That quick attach one sure looks similar.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

Snowzilla;1422357 said:


> I was thinking Bobcat blowers are made by QuickTach/Erskine.
> http://www.quickattach.com/
> http://www.erskineattachments.com/


quicktach and erskin are the same company different marketing
the bobcat blower was made by Erskin years back, I spoke with Erskin today and they don't know who now makes the bobcat blower anymore, there 24" high-flow fan is like 7" deep where the bobcat is 5" deep. The erskin fan disk is 1/2" and the blades are 3/8". The replacement Erskin fan is much than the bobcat fan.
Look at the protech.com blower, exactly like the bobcat, I spoke with Protech fabricator and they said they buy all the parts per fabed and they just assemble.. I dont remember the answer to who makes the fan...

Edgeair has the solution!!

EDGERAIR, how did they balance the fan so that you dont blow out the bearings on the pump or vibrate the machine to death?


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

rich414;1422994 said:


> quicktach and erskin are the same company different marketing
> the bobcat blower was made by Erskin years back, I spoke with Erskin today and they don't know who now makes the bobcat blower anymore, there 24" high-flow fan is like 7" deep where the bobcat is 5" deep. The erskin fan disk is 1/2" and the blades are 3/8". The replacement Erskin fan is much than the bobcat fan.
> Look at the protech.com blower, exactly like the bobcat, I spoke with Protech fabricator and they said they buy all the parts per fabed and they just assemble.. I dont remember the answer to who makes the fan...
> 
> ...


They balanced it the same way they balance their larger Pto blower fans for the blowers they fab. I would call it a glorified lawn mower blade balancer. I don't think the tolerances are that critical, as long as its close.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

edgeair;1421670 said:


> I Cost is going to be less than $150 parts and all labour. If you can cut and weld, I had them write down the measurements off mine and he said that the cost to make up new blades and gussets would be around $50, and you could install them yourself onto your own disc. He figured he would be able to make a complete new unit for around $200-250 parts and labour. .


EDGEAIR I am going to go wth your suggestion and have your shop make me a new fan blades and ship it to me. Please post or e-mail me the contact info for the shop that you used.
My e-mail is [email protected] thanks


----------



## Afransen (Nov 29, 2021)

I know this is an old thread but I have an sb240 that I just bought and the blower fins are all bent backwards. If you don’t mind do you have the measurements for the blower fins that you had welded on.


----------

